

Building Tiny, Ultra Low Power PCs - Oompa
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001156.html

======
silentbicycle
If it had a 4 GB compact-flash card for storage, it wouldn't even have any
moving parts.

It seems like the main computer size limitation these days (at least for low-
powered computers) is IO hardware. Keyboards and monitors need to be large,
flat surfaces...unless people significantly improve projector keyboards, for
example.

~~~
13ren
I think the niche for these tiny PCs is for embedded controllers... which
don't need a keyboard or monitor. Although I'd guess for long-term battery
operation (eg in remote applications), 5W is much too power-hungry.

Incidentally, I'm typing this on a eee PC, which has 4GB of flash for
storage... also, it runs at 600MHz (slightly faster than the 500 in the
article), and webrowsing is (mostly) fine.

------
biohacker42
Robotics! Linux, flash cards and Lego, robots I tell you, robots.

